# Fun Slingshot Game



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello,

Just thought I would share a little game I've been playing this morning. I'm sure I'm not the first one to think of it but find it is fun none the less. I think it is also a way to help build target focus, concentration, and confidence in being able to hit your target up to a certain range.

First, pick a relatively small target. I started with a hanging tennis ball sliced up (I think it was Philly that first brought this to the forum?). Hanging is important because you don't want to have to reset your target. Use what ever you want that is "self re-setting". Start at a close range that your confortable hitting the target most of the time (for me I started at 12'). Proceed to shoot. The game is simple. If you hit the target move 1 yard/meter away from the target. If you miss move towards the target. It didn't take me long to move all the way back to 50' (my max area I have to shoot today), but then missed all the way up to 18 feet and then see-sawed back to 50'. It was alot of fun. Challenge yourself by predetermining a max distance and see how many shots it takes to get there. I then switched out the tennis ball for a gallon jug lid and found I would see-saw pretty consistently from 18' to 24'. So I feel confident shooting/hunting a gallon lid size target (equall to a squirl head out to 18 to 24 feet. Something the size of a tennins ball out to 40-45 ft. To make the game harder step back only after two consecutive hits and move forward for the first miss, or move forward two long steps and back one......you get the idea. If you don't have a long range to play with use a tiny target such as a water bottle lid or a small ball of foil. What ever your target/range size and your ability I think this excersise will increase your focus and range.

Try it!!!! You will love it! I do!!!!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It's nice and funny too. I will try. Thanks!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

That's good way to increase accuracy I've always used this method


----------



## PebbleShooter (Jul 6, 2011)

A good method i'll be sure to adopt it.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like it!
Would be fun to play with a shooting buddy. First one to get back to 20yds wins.


----------



## Plinky (Jun 30, 2011)

This sounds like a really good idea, it's a shame that I don't even have 5ft to do this in.







Maybe one day I'll have a little bit of land...


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Good idea.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Great idea! I want to try it with a ball of foil!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

M_J said:


> I like it!
> Would be fun to play with a shooting buddy. First one to get back to 20yds wins.


Similar thought. But MJ already posted.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Excelent idea to get used to different ranges; Thank you for the suggestion!!!!








It should work the same using my catch box too. I'll be sure to try the sliced tennis ball in there too!


----------



## Greywolf (Jul 16, 2011)

I will have to try this as I want to hunt with a slingshot but here in Indiana we have grey squirrels and its hard to hit them with a shotgun they are so fast so anybody that can hit one my hats off to them.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Plinky said:


> This sounds like a really good idea, it's a shame that I don't even have 5ft to do this in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam, it must suck to not be able to lay down to sleep.

LGD


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome idea! I am going to try this the next time I shoot.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I do this all the time now. Start at about 20ft, hit (almost always







) take a couple steps back. Repeat as necessary.
Good stuff!


----------

